# Vizsla Allergies



## Vanbpoun (Jul 16, 2014)

I seem to be yet another Vizsla parent with a hive ridden pup. I've attached a few pictures of Nona to see if this looks similar to others. 

I have been searching the forum and I see a lot of other V's with more defined "lumps" combined with red bellies. 

However, she only has the lumps/raises on her back. She has also been chewing on her feet the past couple of days. 

I have given her 1tsp of children's benadryl yesterday evening and this morning. Does anyone else have any suggestions on how else I can help her? Aside from the medicine we are trying to isolate different variables to see what has caused this sudden reaction. 

On a somewhat related note, has anyone experienced any infestations of camel crickets or boxelder bugs? (Pictures attached)
The area around my house & my basement has a rather large population of them. She has one red spot on her stomach that I think could possible be a bug bite that has caused the problem.


----------



## pds (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a 6 mt old vizsla who has a similar condition. It has been going on for 2 mts now. Took him to the vet and she thought it was food allergies. They prescribed steroids and antibiotics and the problem goes away. As soon as we stop the steroids bumps come right back. Tried going back to his puppy chow and stopped all treats and this did not help. Right now he is on a diet of ground wild hog carrots and sweet potato. Been in this for weeks and no signs of improvement. Might add they did multiple skin swabs for mites and did not find any. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ranakuttan (Apr 17, 2013)

My boy rana had hives when when he was six months old and it continued for the entire summer. I was told he was allergic to grass and was asked to put him on steroids. I avoided steroids and had him on Benadryl when it worsened. He was not very bothered about the hives and it didn't itch him much. We expected it to come around the next year but it didn't. I read that it is experienced by many young pups whole building their immunity. My golden retriever still suffers from allergy and I am getting him tested for any food allergies. I have him on raw diet mostly and give him Orijen six fish kibble. He is a lot better now. But he used to chew on his paws and it is because they were swollen due to the allergy.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Look into a supplement called quercetin. It is a natural antihistamine that can be given preventatively prior and throughout allergy season.

Staying away from steroids is always a good idea as they merely mask the problem.


----------



## pds (Oct 16, 2014)

Since Bo is loosing hair on his body I wonder if he has a case of Sebaceous Adenitis. This link has more info on this and how to treat it.
http://www.vizslahealth.net/sebacious-adenitis/
Started the Omega3 and Almond Oil on Bo and must say his hives are better. Will add tuna to his diet this week.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Anytime a dog has swelling that comes on quick, they can experience hair loss in that area. It takes sometime to grow back but it does.


----------



## deb4 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I joined to seek information/ideas regarding a very similar condition with my 3 year old vizsla. She began developing this spring, moderate to small sized lumps that look very much like hives, they disappear after several days and new ones appear. They have been all over her back and on her sides, flanks. She scratches, at times incessantly. She licks her paws, her inner back legs. She also started losing hair on her chest area. She also has had tiny red bumps on her lower belly. The vet said allergies so she was on Benadryl and then on an antihistamine. We tried various diets. Tests showed no mites, no fleas. I'm going to have to take her to a dermatologist to get skin samples. It's going to very expensive. I'm just frustrated that in this day of modern medicine, no vet I've taken her to really has a definitive diagnosis. I see the suggestion about quercitin? What is the dosage and regime? Thanks!!


----------



## Mount sweetness (Oct 3, 2014)

go onto facebook and join the groups VizslaTalk and Vizsla Dog Lovers

we are having honest conversations about these exact allergy issues as we speak

it is very important to raise awareness, you are not alone


----------



## pds (Oct 16, 2014)

Bo hives are all gone and his coat is looking great again. After switching him back to Kirklands puppy chow in the morning and brown rice+veggies+ground meat in the evening he is back to normal now. Must add we add couple spoons of olive oil in his puppy chow. We stopped all his allergy medicine too. I think his problem was the adult dog food that we started. He is 9 mts now. Not sure when to switch him to adult dog food.


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Great! My V did great on Kirkland puppy food and we had a very smooth transition to the grain free Kirkland adult food.


----------

